# To much wood is a good thing



## struggle (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## struggle (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## struggle (Sep 26, 2007)




----------



## struggle (Sep 26, 2007)

I hope these pictures show up. The first crib is way to full and the reason for the full top hence little circulation is due to several piles tipping over and I just started throwing wood on top. 

The other two cribs are stacked further apart allowing air circulation. 

Each crib is stacked at least 6" high. I have not really spilt any wood for some time and since getting the Mansfeild last winter I can now see that I may end up selling some of this as it will take some time to get rid of it. 

At current burning rate with the new stove I figure at least five years or more worth of wood. 

I by eyeing the crib figure they are about 18-20' accross.


----------



## njtomatoguy (Sep 26, 2007)

Struggle-
That is an awesome supply
Nothing like the feeling of being ahead and ready, huh?

What used to be stored in those cribs?

Bob


----------



## struggle (Sep 26, 2007)

It was just used for corn. This location is 7 miles from my house and is a pretty sweet deal as the owners I am friends with their son and I get all the wood and storage I want. 

When I started cutting out there I cleaned up their grove of dead timber and they where thrilled at how things looked and since the cribs had not been used in 20 years I shoveled out about a foot of composted corn cobs and started stacking and storing on the concrete.  

It is off the road so it is not seen from the hi-way. 

Every once in a while the owners go out and take a few peices for use in an outdoor free standing fireplace thing. 

I also get to use an old tractor when needed to move downed bucked trees. 

The only downside would be if they ever moved then I would be back to square one, but they lived here their whole lives.


----------



## MrGriz (Sep 27, 2007)

Now that's a sweet set up and a great supply of wood!


----------



## Hogwildz (Sep 27, 2007)

Got any with dancing girls inside?


----------



## struggle (Sep 27, 2007)

Hogwildz said:
			
		

> Got any with dancing girls inside?



Actually there were some that would get in there but they had four legs and made moooo moooooing sounds :-/


----------



## jqgs214 (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks lioke modified aviary (you know a big bird cage)


----------

